# Художественный фильм



## Encolpius

Hello, the WR dictionary says here, that it means a feature film. Wouldn't you translate it into English as art house movie? Thanks.


----------



## Imaginary

Hi, Encolpius. I would translate it as 'fictional film'.


----------



## LilianaB

Art film. Such films are called art films, which are not for conventional audience. Some of the examples will include Akiro Kurosawa's movies, Ingmar Bergman's, and many other movies.


----------



## rusita preciosa

No, it is not arthouse movie, nor "art film" or "fictional" film.

These are simply non-documentary full-length movies. In certain context "feature film" is a good option, but since there is no direct equivalent, it would 100% depend on the context.


----------



## LilianaB

Well, feature film has to be longer than 40 minutes. There are also independent movies, featurettes. I don't really think it is a feature movie.


----------



## Encolpius

LilianaB said:


> Art film. Such films are called art films, which are not for conventional audience. Some of the examples will include Akiro Kurosawa's movies, Ingmar Bergman's, and many other movies.



Yes, I have thought Kurosawa, Bergman, etc are Художественный фильм, but after reading the comments I stayed doubtful. Strange, because the literal translation would be an art movie.


----------



## LilianaB

I think they are called art movies or independent movies.


----------



## Sobakus

I agree with *rusita preciosa*, it doesn't have to be any special kind of film, it's simply anything full-length that is not a documentary, by analogy with _художественное произведение_ (literature) as opposed to memoires, scientific research and such.


----------



## LilianaB

I always though they were experimental movies. The Russian movies I saw described by that term very really short experimental movies.


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> I always though they were experimental movies. The Russian movies I saw described by that term very really short experimental movies.



You are again giving your strong opinions on something you don't really know, Liliana.


----------



## LilianaB

*You are not allowed to make comments what people know and what they don't know*, or any other personal comments. Yes, this type of film is called, art film, independent film, short movie or film. We don't really know exactly how long the film is. It would be better to determine what what exactly it is if we had a description of that movie. All of the above terms are correct and could be used, if we don't have more context. The Russian term includes also different movies, in a way. Some may even be amateur movies, others may be movies for a special type of audience.


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> It would be better to determine what what exactly it is if we had a description of that movie.


No need to determine anything more here. Художественный фильм is just a live-action film, no matter genre or style.
As for the feature film, it seems to me it rather refers to a film in the cinema (at least, historically).


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Moroseika. What do you mean by life-action? Feature is apparently any film longer than 40 minutes. It does not have to have any special artistic qualities. Художественный фильм can also mean any film, which is not a documentary. It depends on the context.


----------



## rusita preciosa

There is no direct equivalent of художественный фильм in English. *Titanic* is a худ.фильм because it is not a documentary - it is a mass-market full length movie and has nothing to do with "expiremental" (whatever it means) films or arthouse and such.

Sometimes in the movie theaters they show a short documentary and previews, then the художественный фильм. In this context it can be translated as feature movie. Otherwise depending on the context you would have to find another translation.

*To Liliana:* I'm sorry but I agree with Ben Jamin. You were told before that your Russian is excellent but it is nowhere near native speaker-level. Non-natives sometimes bring a new fresh perspective, so it is great to have their contributions in any forum, but insisting on your ignorance and arguing with people who know what they are talking about, does not provide any value. It is great that you contribute to the Russian forum and other forums on behalf of the Russian language, but then please read more and write less.


----------



## Maroseika

LilianaB said:


> Hi, Moroseika. What do you mean by life-action?


Live-action.


----------



## LilianaB

Rusita, *first of all you are not allowed to make that kind of comments in the thread*. I think you read the rules. This is not allowed. Secondly you have no way of knowing anybody's level of Russian, or any other language for that matter, if the person writes mostly in English and you don't know their life stories. It was you who claimed it was a feature movie, which is not totally correct. It may be in some contexts, but not always. Rule #III. 10 

Slanderous, defamatory, obscene, indecent, lewd, pornographic, violent, abusive, insulting, threatening and harassing comments are not tolerated. Should anyone use inappropriate language, *start a personal attack*, or engage in hate speech, they will be barred from all further discussions. 
This forum is not a venue *for personal or private disputes or vendettas*. Keep your personal business as just that - personal.

Feature films can include animated feature films, documentary features, so this is really not the right term here.The length of the movie mostly decides these days whether something is a feature or not.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I forgot to mention that худ. фильм it is also usually not an animated picture. I wouldn't think of *Shrek *as a худ. фильм (although it is a full-length film, i.e. feature film). I think that was Maroseika's point: a movie played by actors.


----------



## cBorisa

Hello, everyone! Just want to confirm that Художественный фильм is any kind of film (movie) played by the actors. It could be short or long - doesn't matter. The only point - it is not documentary. 
So art house, science fiction, action, detective etc. are all the types of "худ.фильм"


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> *You are not allowed to make comments what people know and what they don't know*, or any other personal comments. Yes, this type of film is called, art film, independent film, short movie or film. We don't really know exactly how long the film is. It would be better to determine what what exactly it is if we had a description of that movie. All of the above terms are correct and could be used, if we don't have more context. The Russian term includes also different movies, in a way. Some may even be amateur movies, others may be movies for a special type of audience.



I commented on what you write at the Forum. In your comments you pretend to know better that the native speakers.  I don't know what you know or not know, I only read your postings. Your comments go against the massive opinion of native speakers, that what you have already done on other forums, and this is a nuisance. And by the way, don't hit people on the head using words like "lewd, pornographic, and so on". It's ridiculous.


----------



## LilianaB

Well, *you are not allowed to comment on what somebody writes, or how a person writes, make generalizations of any kind based on personal assumptions and prejudices, or what their level of a particular language is*. You can *only agree or disagree with the answer and comment on the content of the answer* *not* *on the person*.

I have never used a word l_ewd_ in my life. You must have confused it with somebody else's answer or with a different forum.

If you don't agree with a particular answer, impartially say: _I don't agree with this answer_ and state your reasons and a proposed answer. This is more constructive than presuming imaginary faults that people are guilty of based on personal assumptions.


----------



## rusita preciosa

cBorisa said:


> Hello, everyone! Just want to confirm that Художественный фильм is any kind of film (movie) played by the actors. It could be short or long - doesn't matter. The only point - it is not documentary.
> So art house, science fiction, action, detective etc. are all the types of "худ.фильм"


I agree, but if there is a need to specify, short movie is typically referred to as короткометражный фильм. Without context, in isolation the first association with художественный фильм would be a non-documentary, non-animation, feature-length movie.


----------



## cBorisa

rusita preciosa said:


> Without context, in isolation the first association with художественный фильм would be a non-documentary, non-animation, feature-length movie.


Well, for me it's rather short or long - doesn't matter (May be it's because I'm from Saint Petersburg and you are originally from Moscow


----------

